# Need help now plz fish dieing



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

I have 3 goldfish & 2 small koi in a 55g just for the winter. Also in the tank are wild caught crayfish & some feeder fish..well there were feeder fish in there, the last one just died.I have lost 3 this morning. I want to get the remaining fish out. I have a 70g horse trough that I can bring in to keep them in during the winter and until we can build a pond. 
Would this work? Please help. I don't want to lose these guys!

I also have 2 Golden Dojos that I'd like to put in the 70g as well. Would they all be ok together?

Thanks


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Have you done any aquarium water testing? What were your results? Often pet stores will do free water testing for you. IF you go to the store, take a pad and write down the numbers they give you from their tests. I'm thinking you're going to have an ammonia problem, and you'll need to take out about half the water in your tank and replace it with new treated water, anything above 0 ammonia is too high. Do you have a filter on this tank? If so, what kind. The trough would be bigger, and bigger is often better, except that you'll still need a filter, still need to do partial water changes, still need to do at a minimum ammonia tests.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd be worried about the Dojos in a tank with the crayfish... they can get a little nippy to fish that come in reach, and a bottom dwelling Dojo would easily be in reach...

that's probably what happened to the feeder fish as well


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

The dojos i want to put in the 70g with only the koi & goldfish.
The crayfish are going to be all by themselves in the 55g.

I have not done a water test as I have to get another test kit.
I only have two small filters on this tank. I'm going to get a filter for it this weekend.

I just did a water change on this tank as well.

Thanks


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Water changes (not more than 50% of the total water a day) can help keep things under control (make sure you're using an antichlorine treatment if you're using treated (not well) water. 

I worry a little about the dojos with the goldfish depending on the sizes involved, I had some dojos that when they got big they started having fun nibbling whatever they could fit in their mouths. So long as nobody ends up with bites out of fins you're probably alright, but if somebody starts to show damage, you may want to split them up.


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Chris!

The Dojos are about 6 inches each right now. I have 2 2 inch Goldies & 1 is about 3 inches. The Kois are about 4 inches each so they are still small.

I use dechlorinater so no worries there. I can provide an air pump in the 70g and will try to get a filter this weekend.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a few HOB filters for sale in the for sale forum.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The horse trough will work perfectly. People actually use these for indoor ponds. Was it being used by anything? I only ask to ensure a good cleaning prior to using it for the fishies. Kiddie pools work well too for over-wintering. ;o)


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

James-

I had the Koi & 3 Goldfish in it outside, but had to bring them in due to low temps into the 40s and lower reading in the tank. Poor fishies. I felt bad so I brought them in.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

That's perfect then. It should be just like moving an aquarium. ;o)


----------

